# Thread cutting bit



## wvcowboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi to all. I'm looking for a thread cutting router bit to use with my CNC router. I have no problems cutting external threads using a 60 degree bit, but internal threads are a different ball game. Any suggestions as to where I can get something to cut internal threads (big threads 4-12 TPI)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

long shot


Buy WoodRiver Replacement Cutter For Woodthreading Kits at Woodcraft

Buy Bottoming Tap 1-1 2 at Woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000792/2411/Woodthreading-Kit-112-x-6-TPI.aspx
http://www.bealltool.com/products/threading/threader.php

OR

use a right angle drill motor/die grinder with a router bit..60 deg. bit

======
=========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't know if these would work, but might be worth a try.

Magnate


----------

